# Age Gauge



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Age Gauge

This will really make you feel old...or young.... Put your
birth date in the pop up window after you click on the
below link. What happens is pretty interesting. It's also
amazing how quickly it computes!! .

Click here: http://www.frontiernet.net/~cdm/age1.html

Here is mine

You said your birthday is 12/08/1969
which means you are 35 years old and about:
53 years 1 month younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
49 years 7 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
45 years 6 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
38 years 3 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
36 years 1 month younger than Larry King, age 71
29 years 10 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
26 years 5 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
23 years 5 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
18 years 5 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
14 years 1 month younger than Bill Gates, age 49
9 years 4 months younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
3 years 5 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
0 years 7 months older than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
6 years 1 month older than Tiger Woods, age 29
12 years 6 months older than Prince William, age 22

and that you were:

31 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
30 years old on the first day of Y2K
27 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
25 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
24 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
23 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
21 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
19 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
16 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
14 years old when Apple introduced the Macintosh
13 years old during Sally Ride's travel in space
11 years old when Pres. Reagan was shot by John Hinckley, Jr.
9 years old at the time the Iran hostage crisis began
6 years old on the U.S.'s bicentennial Fourth of July
4 years old when President Nixon left office
2 years old when Alabama Gov. George C. Wallace was shot


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You said your birthday is 3 / 30 / 1975
which means you are 30 years old and about:
58 years 5 months younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
54 years 10 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
50 years 10 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
43 years 6 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
41 years 4 months younger than Larry King, age 71
35 years 2 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
31 years 9 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
28 years 9 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
23 years 8 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
19 years 5 months younger than Bill Gates, age 49
14 years 7 months younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
8 years 9 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
4 years 8 months younger than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
0 years 9 months older than Tiger Woods, age 29
7 years 3 months older than Prince William, age 22



and that you were:
26 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
24 years old on the first day of Y2K
22 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
20 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
19 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
17 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
15 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
14 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
10 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
8 years old when Apple introduced the Macintosh
8 years old during Sally Ride's travel in space
6 years old when Pres. Reagan was shot by John Hinckley, Jr.
4 years old at the time the Iran hostage crisis began
a 1 year old on the U.S.'s bicentennial Fourth of July


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

72 years old when President Nixon left office
70 years old when Alabama Gov. George C. Wallace was shot
67 years old at the time the first man stepped on the moon
65 years old when Martin Luther King Jr was assassinated
63 years old during the Watts riot
61 years old at the time President Kennedy was assassinated
57 years old when Hawaii was admitted as 50th of the United States
55 years old when the Soviet satellite Sputnik 1 was launched
51 years old at the end of the Korean War
43 years old when the atomic bomb was dropped on Hiroshima
39 years old at the time of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
32 years old in the year radar was invented
27 years old when the American stock market crashed
24 years old in the year of the first talking motion picture
13 years old at the time of the sinking of the Lusitania
12 years old when the First World War began
9 years old at the time of the maiden voyage of the Titanic
3 years old during the great San Francisco earthquake


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

You said your birthday is 11 / 29 / 1983
which means you are 21 years old and about:

67 years 1 month younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
63 years 6 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
59 years 6 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
52 years 2 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
50 years 0 months younger than Larry King, age 71
43 years 10 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
40 years 5 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
37 years 5 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
32 years 4 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
28 years 1 month younger than Bill Gates, age 49
23 years 3 months younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
17 years 5 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
13 years 4 months younger than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
7 years 11 months younger than Tiger Woods, age 29
1 year 5 months younger than Prince William, age 22

and that you were:

17 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
16 years old on the first day of Y2K
13 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
11 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
10 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
9 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
7 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
5 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
2 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
not yet 1 year old when Apple introduced the Macintosh


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

36 years 7 months younger than Bob Dylan, age 63
34 years 5 months younger than Mick Jagger, age 61
32 years 9 months younger than Eric Clapton, age 60
29 years 7 months younger than Stevie Nicks, age 56
22 years 2 months younger than David Lee Roth, age 49
19 years 4 months younger than Madonna, age 46
15 years 10 months younger than Jon Bon Jovi, age 43
10 years 9 months younger than Billy Corgan, age 38
7 years 9 months younger than Mariah Carey, age 35
3 years 7 months younger than Alanis Morissette, age 30
3 years 11 months older than Britney Spears, age 23



and when these songs were topping the charts
and these events occurred your age was:
Do Ya Think I'm Sexy, Rod Stewart: 1
Another Brick in the Wall, Pink Floyd: 2
John Lennon is shot to death: 2
MTV makes its debut: 3
Who Can it be Now, Men at Work: 4
The recording of We Are The World: 7
Walk Like an Egyptian, Bangles: 8
Didn't We Almost have it all, Whitney Houston: 9
Back In The U.S.S.R. is released exclusively in Russia: 11
Nothing Compares 2 U, Sinead O'Connor: 12
Emotions, Mariah Carey: 13
Fleetwood Mac perform at Bill Clinton's inauguration: 15
The Sign, Ace Of Base: 16
The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum opens: 17


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

You guys have way too much time on your hands


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

nightcopppa";p="61741 said:


> You guys have way too much time on your hands


 yeah it took all of 30 seconds to enter the date get the results then cut and paste.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

You said your birthday is 12 / 9 / 1976
which means you are 28 years old and about:
60 years 1 month younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
56 years 7 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
52 years 6 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
45 years 2 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
43 years 1 month younger than Larry King, age 71
36 years 10 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
33 years 5 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
30 years 5 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
25 years 5 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
21 years 1 month younger than Bill Gates, age 49
16 years 4 months younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
10 years 5 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
6 years 5 months younger than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
0 years 11 months younger than Tiger Woods, age 29
5 years 6 months older than Prince William, age 22



and that you were:
24 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
23 years old on the first day of Y2K
20 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
18 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
17 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
16 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
14 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
12 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
9 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
7 years old when Apple introduced the Macintosh
6 years old during Sally Ride's travel in space
4 years old when Pres. Reagan was shot by John Hinckley, Jr.
2 years old at the time the Iran hostage crisis began


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You said your birthday is 9 / 17 / 1981
which means you are 23 years old and about:
64 years 10 months younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
61 years 4 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
57 years 3 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
50 years 0 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
47 years 10 months younger than Larry King, age 71
41 years 7 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
38 years 2 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
35 years 2 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
30 years 2 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
25 years 11 months younger than Bill Gates, age 49
21 years 1 month younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
15 years 3 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
11 years 2 months younger than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
5 years 9 months younger than Tiger Woods, age 29
0 years 9 months older than Prince William, age 22



and that you were:
19 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
18 years old on the first day of Y2K
15 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
13 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
12 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
11 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
9 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
8 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
4 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
2 years old when Apple introduced the Macintosh
a 1 year old during Sally Ride's travel in space


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

You said your birthday is 5 / 9 / 1980
which means you are 24 years old and about:
63 years 6 months younger than Walter Cronkite, age 88
60 years 0 months younger than Pope John Paul II, age 84
55 years 11 months younger than George Herbert Bush, age 80
48 years 7 months younger than Barbara Walters, age 73
46 years 6 months younger than Larry King, age 71
40 years 3 months younger than Ted Koppel, age 65
36 years 10 months younger than Geraldo Rivera, age 61
33 years 10 months younger than George W. Bush, age 58
28 years 10 months younger than Jesse Ventura, age 53
24 years 6 months younger than Bill Gates, age 49
19 years 9 months younger than Cal Ripken Jr., age 44
13 years 10 months younger than Mike Tyson, age 38
9 years 10 months younger than Jennifer Lopez, age 34
4 years 4 months younger than Tiger Woods, age 29
2 years 1 month older than Prince William, age 22



and that you were:
21 years old at the time of the 9-11 attack on America
19 years old on the first day of Y2K
17 years old when Princess Diana was killed in a car crash
14 years old at the time of Oklahoma City bombing
14 years old when O. J. Simpson was charged with murder
12 years old at the time of the 93 bombing of the World Trade Center
10 years old when Operation Desert Storm began
9 years old during the fall of the Berlin Wall
5 years old when the space shuttle Challenger exploded
3 years old when Apple introduced the Macintosh
3 years old during Sally Ride's travel in space
not yet 1 year old when Pres. Reagan was shot by John Hinckley, Jr.


----------

